# Kai decided to lay on my bed :)



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't uploaded pics or have been active on the forum for a little while. So here is my first from this morning!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kai is gorgeous, looks like the softest most comfortable place to lay to me!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet. My Niko also loved to sleep on my bed


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

So handsome! No need for a teddy bear with Kai around.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

You'll never get him off now! LOL.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Some where there is a laundry detergent commercial in that shot! Look at all that white! Very lovey pup!


----------

